# How to report test of FreeBSD snapshot (R14, dec02)



## bobmc (Dec 6, 2021)

`Your feedback on these snapshots is greatly welcome.`
I installed Rev 14 base, amd64.  I ran the Kyua tests with             6846-6729 = 117 fails.
Using Gigabyte (BRIX) GB-BSRE-1605

This is not a bug.  How do I report it.


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 6, 2021)

FreeBSD current mailing list will get lots of eyes.


			FreeBSD Mailing lists: subscription for freebsd-current


----------

